# House 105, on the overhang



## UrbeX (Aug 24, 2010)

Remember ol' Number 105? Well, I managed to get onto the roof scouting out a potential entry point.

I'll let the photos talk first.

I apologise sincerely for the picture quality, but I had to use my old video camera for several reasons:
1. UrbeX broke her good camera.
2. UrbeX is so clumsy that she probably would have dropped anything without a hand strap through the holes in the roof and into the (still inaccessable) house.
3. UrbeX was NOT willing to explain to her sister that she had dropped her iPhone into an abandoned house if such a thing occurred.


--


A view down into the garden from the roof. As is obvious, since the garden was cleared out by the council, weeds have overgrown it once again, this time to an amazing scale. The grey to the side is the overhang which I was standing on, and the greenery is the garden floor and the fence. 





Building materials left on the roof. I believe these may have been left here when the ceiling in the kitchen fell in a few years ago, ad my neighbours had to go into the house and sort it out.
(They had to, because if the house fell down without the support it needed, it would have taken half of their house with it.)





A (bad quality) view down one of the holes in the overhang, into the kitchen. If I wasn't so eager to get out of there and so afraid of spider webs, I would have tried to stick my hand and the camera inside to take a periscope-style peek around the kitchen.





The drainpipe, still in good condition. I can't say how well the kitchen itself has survived the rain, since the design of houses on this street is that water from the drainpipe pours directly onto the overhang, which is covered in holes...





...And here's where it started to rain torrentially.


A view of the roof - the tiles are still in good condition, so I'm holding out hope for a possible urbex into the upper levels, providing the stairs haven't rotted, which would be just my luck.
"Hey, Lily? Yeah. I fell through the staircase, you're going to have to come and get me."





The following photos were all taken pretty quickly, because at this point I was soaked through, freezing, and just wanted to leg it back over the roof to my house.


Another shot of the garden, this time from the house's view. I found it strange how the end of the garden is less overgrown than the area surrounding the building - it that because there's less for the creepers to climb over?





A wider shot of the building materials. You might be able to spot where the creepers on the overhang end, and use that to mark out the corner of the overhang.
Their house, for some reason, is built slightly differently at the back than the others along the street. Where other houses have a window above the overhang, this house doesn't, and it seems that the living room window (sunken in around the side of the overhang) and back door are switched around. From what I've seen, the window isn't overgrown, but the door isn't quite so lucky.
The fence in the neighbouring garden is visible in the back.





The last photo for now, these are the double doors leading into the house. As you can see from the state of the ground, entry by that point is a firm no.





--

I'm really not certain about going into the house via the entry point I discovered quite yet, because even just on the roof, I experienced great discomfort and a feeling of needing to leave as soon as possible.
Rationally, it could just be because I was alone on the overhang of an abandoned, overgrown house in the pouring rain; but I still have the feeling that the house isn't quite willing to be fully explored yet. 

However, I'm hoping to make an entry soon with either my neighbour's permission (i.e. a lot of begging and the loan of my ice box to get the key), or via the second entry point with Lily, my camera and a lot of rose quartz. ;D


I'll keep scouting around this place, and I'll hope to get more photos on a slightly better camera. Wish me luck!


----------



## Potter (Aug 25, 2010)

Great work. Looking forward to seeing in there.


----------



## tonyque2 (Aug 25, 2010)

Following this with interest - awaiting more investigations........ Intriguing


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 28, 2010)

Good luck getting in


----------



## Lauren444 (Sep 5, 2010)

Did you have any luck getting inside the house, via begging the neighbour lol ?


----------



## williamwood (Sep 6, 2010)

*Contact.*

Could you contact me my email address [email protected], thanks.


----------



## lost (Sep 6, 2010)

Out of interest william, why do you want to contact the original poster?


----------



## UrbeX (Sep 6, 2010)

williamwood said:


> Could you contact me my email address [email protected], thanks.



I'd rather not, thank you.
Anything that's appropriate to discuss you can talk about on the website. I'm not giving out my email address.


----------



## professor frink (Sep 6, 2010)

williamwood said:


> Could you contact me my email address [email protected], thanks.



That looks to be an 'official' request FFS don't contact. 

Or perhaps he may be 'grooming you'


----------



## UrbeX (Sep 6, 2010)

professor frink said:


> Or perhaps he may be 'grooming you'



That's a disturbing thought. xD

But don't worry, I'm a sensible girl. I know how to handle internet strangers. ;D


----------



## krela (Sep 6, 2010)

There's no need for the peanut gallery to join in thank you!


----------



## professor frink (Sep 6, 2010)

krela said:


> There's no need for the peanut gallery to join in thank you!



LOL, my peanuts have been confiscated.


----------



## godzilla73 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thats what I love about this place...references to vaudeville theatre in amongst the chaos. Marvellous


----------



## krela (Sep 7, 2010)

godzilla73 said:


> Thats what I love about this place...references to vaudeville theatre in amongst the chaos. Marvellous



Anything for a cheap gag


----------



## williamwood (Sep 15, 2010)

*105*

Dear Urbex and wondering others

I do apologise. The reason i asked to contact me was to find out a little more about the house but i realise now i could have just asked! Anyway as im sure you're aware many homes across the country are left for long periods and owners do sometimes go astray, I was indeed brought up in a large detached house in London where the owner did exactly this and arrived back after 24 years! It was later revealed he was in prison for some years in Pakistan. I suppose if your neighbour has a key then they should know something about it and hopefully find the TV. If you can send me a postcode or a clue to location I will endeavor to do some research to see if we can find out a little more behind the mystery. Some more pics would be great to help with clues.

Be careful if you do decide to go in I heard a story of somebody going into a house that had been laid up for some time and they found a body!

Good luck

Ben


----------



## Alansworld (Sep 15, 2010)

Phew, I'd be even LESS likely to respond to this.
Run, quick.


----------

